# Boa Master Cages?



## ashesc212 (Jan 14, 2009)

Has anyone ever bought from these guys before? 


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.boamaster.com/CagesSale.asp" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.boamaster.com/CagesSale.asp</a><!-- m -->

We built our beardies enclosure (pics to come) but I was thinking that I don't want to build another for the tegu. I'd rather just buy a big one from one of these guys, although they don't look as good (I'm sure they are better though as far as sturdiness and quality lol - mine sucks).


----------



## Kharnifex (Jan 14, 2009)

if i bought my kids a bigger tank, i'd buy from boamaster


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 15, 2009)

From the list of available reptile specific enclosure manufacturers I think their product is one of the best. Other than something custom these are super sturdy, strong, and easily assembled.


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 15, 2009)

Do you know if they can be disassembled and moved just as easily? I don't want to buy an enclosure that we can't get out of the room if we need too. Plus, our hallways are a super-tight squeeze. We had to take out the railings and take the doors off the new enclosure just to get it upstairs. This was after attempting to bring it up with the doors on and ruining all that hard work we did lol! What a hassle!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, they are very easy to assemble and disassemble. I have a 6x3x3 that I assembled by myself. The pieces were really heavy but I managed. Anything bigger 2 people will be a whole heck of a lot easier. I could have used another person but didn't feel like waiting. But anyways, whether you pick one up in person or have it shipped it will still come in 6 pieces. The pieces interlock and then screw together.


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 15, 2009)

OOOh nice! I think I'll go with this guys but I have to wait until he gets a little bigger.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 15, 2009)

Very nice, how much did that 6x3x3 cage cost?


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 15, 2009)

I bought mine used for $175, but I believe the guy paid around $600 shipped for it.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Wooly (Jan 15, 2009)

I have often thought about getting a boamaster, the shipping is really expensive though. I think I might save up and get two or three at a time, to save on shipping.


----------

